
Show HN: Straight2Spam – Send your email right to someone's spam folder - adnanaga
https://straight2spam.com
======
moscovium
#1 $$$ 100% Act now Action Additional income Affordable All natural/new Amazed
Apply now Avoid Be amazed/your own boss Beneficiary Billing Billion Bonus Boss
Buy Call!!!!!! free/now Cancel Cash Casino Certified Cheap Click here
Clearance Collect Compare rates Congratulations Credit card/check/offers Cures
Deal Dear friend/somebody Debt Discount!!!!!! Direct email Don't
delete/hesitate Double your income/cash Earn Extra Expire Fantastic Free!!!!!
access/money/gift Freedom Friend Get it now/started/paid Great Guarantee Hello
Income Increase sales/traffic Instant Investment Junk Limited Lose Lowest
price Luxury Make $/money???? Medicine Money Name!!!!!!! No credit
check/experience Now Obligation Offer Only Open Order now Please Presently
Problem Promise Purchase Quote Rates Refinance Refund Remove Request Risk-free
Sales Satisfaction!!!!!! Save Score Serious Spam Success Supplies Take action
Terms Traffic Trial Unlimited Urgent!!!!! Weight While supplies last Win
Winner XJS _C4JDBQADN1.NSBN3_ 2IDNEN _GTUBE-STANDARD-ANTI-UBE-TEST-EMAIL_
C.34X

~~~
zeta0134
I know we're not supposed to comment on voting, but... this has got to be the
spammiest-looking comment to ever gain this many legitimate upvotes without
being removed.

...Well done.

~~~
AndrewKemendo
It's just the content of the text you put into your email to get it flagged.

~~~
Zenbit_UX
Yes, we know

~~~
cbogie
no doi

------
comboy
Or just set up your own SMTP server ;)

~~~
tradewarsonlyn
As some who has suffered through managing a qmail smtp cluster and dealing
with DNSBLs, allow me to say just one thing: Very. Underrated. Comment.

~~~
tunesmith
What even is the best way (reliably and free) these days to set up a website
that occasionally sends email? I have a hobby site on a linode for creative
writers to follow up to each other's chapters, and it's very low volume, but I
don't want to sent it all through my gmail account, either.

~~~
dmurray
Mailgun reduced their free tier drastically recently, I think to 625/month. If
that fits your needs it's a decent choice.

~~~
zubspace
Hmm, I can't find a free plan:
[https://www.mailgun.com/pricing](https://www.mailgun.com/pricing)

~~~
dmurray
Looks like you're right, they abandoned the free plan altogether on March 1.
The new deal is $0.80 per thousand messages with no minimum spend, which may
be negligible for you, but there are likely free alternatives out there too.

HN discussion from when they downgraded the free tier, includes some
discussion of alternatives:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22192543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22192543)

~~~
thomaslord
They eliminated the free tier, but as of June they won't be billing for <=1250
messages a month.

Link from the email they sent: [https://help.mailgun.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360048661093-How-...](https://help.mailgun.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360048661093-How-does-PAYG-billing-work-)

------
hckr_news
Why do I feel like this is something Larry David’s character in Curb would
just love.

~~~
cyorir
Susie Greene: You sick fuck, Larry David! What do you think you're doing,
sending invites straight to spam folders?

~~~
3001
I feel like it will be more like Jeff who would call him out on it.Susie will
just get mad she did not receive it.

------
millette
Small print inspiration. I miss you Nathan!

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3844780/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3844780/)

~~~
ivanech
Here's a video of the original system from the TV show Nathan for You:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9KeopXHcf8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9KeopXHcf8)

------
somishere
Would have appreciated a snail mail version of this for my wedding ...

~~~
nvr219
Print wedding invitation on collection agency stationery.

------
gerdesj
I run loads of small business email systems and have done for decades, in the
UK.

That thing has GTUBE at the end of it, which doesn't look quite as dodgy as
EICAR to humans.

lol.

Without the GTUBE string, rspamd scores 10.50, which is flagable by default.
With it, rspamd scores 15.0 (ie whatever REJECT is set to) and ignores the
rest of the message.

rofl.

------
sprior
Cute, but you could also just include the eicar text:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EICAR_test_file](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EICAR_test_file)

~~~
sprior
Actually I got my test signatures mixed up for a second, what you want is
GTUBE:
[https://spamassassin.apache.org/gtube/](https://spamassassin.apache.org/gtube/)

~~~
gauravphoenix
I just sent an email from my gmail to my Gsuite backed mailbox with the gtube
text, didn't work :(

the email landed in my inbox.

~~~
mynameisvlad
My selfhosted mailcow ([https://mailcow.email](https://mailcow.email))
instance blocked me from sending it (the SMTP server actually rejected it),
and then blocked the one I sent from Gmail to it with 554 5.7.1 Gtube pattern.
Didn't even show up in Spam.

------
aasasd
Just so the uncertainty is out and you know for sure where your message is?
“Hi, I sent the email. Check the spam folder, it's there”.

Note also: dunno about webmail, but e.g. Thunderbird ignores most formatting
when displaying a message marked as spam.

~~~
kroltan
Gmail keeps basic CSS, I once received the famous "I recorded your webcam
watching naughty stuff!" spam, and the particular attacker "hid" the
compromised password (long since changed) in white text between each
paragraph, making it essentially invisible.

~~~
saagarjha
Why would they send you a compromised password and disguise it?

~~~
kroltan
I suspect to key the email to a particular user and prevent scambaiting? And
possibly gather the tiniest bit more information in case someone replies from
another email address. (Now they know that the sent email is _read_ and the
received is _actively used_ )

------
notadog
Keep in mind that this has the possibility of creating an awkward situation if
someone notices what you added to the email.

~~~
Nextgrid
You can always claim your machine had malware that includes this to all
emails. Would be nice if the order of the filler words was random so you
couldn’t search for all of it and end up on this page.

------
crispyporkbites
I suspect this would actually get through a lot of advanced spam filters. It
would be easier to just send an email “from” you through a relay that has no
dkim or spf configured, that will always land in spam.

~~~
gruez
Agreed, if spf/dkim of the email checks out, and they replied to your messages
before, chances are that it will go through regardless of content.

------
mattl
It needs one inch penis, two inch penis -- all the way up to 10 or something.

~~~
Jaruzel
"Unlike every other Penis which only go up to 10, our Penis goes up to 11."

------
frjalex
Next big idea: Straight2Spam detection.

~~~
cube00
That's the monetization plan.

------
asimpletune
I love the Nathan for You reference in here. One of my all time favorite
shows.

------
vagab0nd
Now, can somebody make a version that takes my normal email message, change a
few characters, and turn it into spam in the eyes of the neural nets, similar
to the one pixel attack?

------
patchtopic
Since it has the GTUBE you are intentionally making an email that will get
bounced almost everywhere so you may as well not send it.

------
mtsx
but "I check my spam folder every day" :)

------
DarmokJalad1701
Holy emoji batman!

------
blattinum
doesn't work. lol

------
drewbug
sorta like Slydial

~~~
notadog
For those unaware of what Slydial is, it is an app that sends calls directly
to a person's voicemail.

------
markandrewj
lol

------
garaetjjte
Spam folder is one of things that annoys me in email. It really doesn't make
sense: if message is spam, then why store it at all? But legitimate messages
silently going to spam folder is critical, unacceptable failure. You could
regularly browse spam folder, but then.. what's the point? You would be
skimming through all the junk anyway, that's defeating whole purpose of
filtering.

Personally I don't have spam folder: either message is rejected immediately at
SMTP time, or it goes straight to my inbox. (another thing that annoys me is
greylisting, it just breaks instant messaging for no good reason)

~~~
notkaiho
You seem to be very convinced that there is an efficient way to filter 100% of
spam without false positives. Which seems optimistic if you have ever dealt
with email, text analysis or any aspect of spam detection.

~~~
dmurray
Google is incredibly good at this. I see maybe 20 false negatives a year (they
usually get corrected if I don't check my mail for a few hours) and 1-2 false
positives. This out of thousands of good emails and 100,000+ spam mails.

That said, I think it's good to keep the "spam" folder. I normally only check
it if I learn through another channel that I should have got a mail, I don't
"browse it every few days" as some others suggest.

~~~
pembrook
> google is incredibly good at this.

Interesting. My experience has been exactly the opposite. For me, using Gmail
is like using Microsoft word in 2007. Slow interface, 34 different navigation
menus, emails from friends appear in either promotions or updates at random,
spam filter has a false positive once per week.

The only thing missing is the little animated paperclip guy.

~~~
notkaiho
Can't say I've ever had personal email end up in Promotions, but would have
thought it would learn after you move a message that had landed there into
your inbox...

